# PE registration question



## Dave1358 (Nov 23, 2020)

Longtime lurker here! I passed the PE test in the wrong state that I work in (I only want to be apply to and be registered as a PE in Washington state) as the testing center in Oregon was closer to me . Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on how I should proceed? Info below.

- Passed both the PE and EIT in Oregon state (licensed as a EIT in Oregon).

After passing the EIT and PE in Oregon, I primarily worked in Washington state so the majority of my engineering experience is in Washington.

Thoughts? Should I apply and get my EIT in Washington also? And then apply to get the Washington PE ?

Any info on how to proceed would really be helpful!


----------



## speakeelsy PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Dave1358 said:


> Longtime lurker here! I passed the PE test in the wrong state that I work in (I only want to be apply to and be registered as a PE in Washington state) as the testing center in Oregon was closer to me . Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on how I should proceed? Info below.
> 
> - Passed both the PE and EIT in Oregon state (licensed as a EIT in Oregon).
> 
> ...


EIT and PE exams are nationally recognized. So you should just have to apply with the state's board you want to be licensed in. If you are already licensed in OR, then you should apply for comity in WA.

I'd suggest contacting the state's board of engineers on what you need and how to apply for licensing in their state.


----------



## Sparky Bill PE (Nov 23, 2020)

I would suggest asking your boss. Because if you don't really stamp anything, they aren't going to care. If you DO stamp documents then THEY WILL PAY for you to get your license in Washington.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Dave1358 said:


> Should I apply and get my EIT in Washington also?


You don't need to apply for EIT in other states usually. 



Dave1358 said:


> And then apply to get the Washington PE ?


If your company wants/needs you to get your license in WA, then do it. Otherwise, just keep OR and only seal OR designs.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 23, 2020)

Dave1358 said:


> Longtime lurker here! I passed the PE test in the wrong state that I work in (I only want to be apply to and be registered as a PE in Washington state) as the testing center in Oregon was closer to me . Was wondering if anyone had any thoughts on how I should proceed? Info below.
> 
> - Passed both the PE and EIT in Oregon state (licensed as a EIT in Oregon).
> 
> ...


Some states are more tedious than others but you can apply to be a PE in another state if you currently hold a PE in another. Usually it's just a few forms you have to fill out and maybe some administrative fees. You would just need to keep track of continuing education requirements for each state. If you don't need it in the original state you can always let it lapse.


----------



## Dave1358 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thank you all for your help! I really appreciate it!


----------

